# Cotton Velour vs. Synthetic Velour



## ETCspot (Oct 7, 2009)

Hi folks,

I'm working on bid specs to replace all our soft goods (which are 19 years old). Our stage is 40'wide, 20'high, 30' deep plus fly house and wing space. 

We'll have 
1 grand valance (plum)
1 grand curtain (plum)
3 full concert curtains (black)
3 borders (black)
6 legs/tormentors (black)
1 white muslin cyc (our scrims are newer and wont be replaced)

I'm curious as to what people's opinions are on cotton velour vs. synthetic velour and also on fabric weight (mainly 21oz. vs. 25oz.) What do you guys think. I've got $40,000 and can buy lamps, gaff and other toys with whats left from the curtain bid.

Let me know what you think.


----------



## michaelburgoyne (Oct 9, 2009)

There are several factors to consider. We recommend synthetic velours for theatres in the southeast / gulf coast states where high humidity can quickly ruin cotton velour. If you're located elsewhere in the country and your space is climate controlled year round, cotton velour should be fine.

The other good argument for synthetic velour is that they are inherently flame retardant (IFR) while cotton velours that are chemically treated gradually lose their flame resistance. Your 19 year old cotton drapes probably no longer meet their original flameproof status.

If you do choose to spend the extra money on an IFR velour, look closely at the samples. KM Charisma has a matte look similar to cotton, while KM Prestige is shiny and not completely opaque.

Finally, there are synthetic IFR muslins available for your cyc / backdrop, but again you're paying a premium and may find that they have more sheen than a standard cotton backdrop.


----------

